# Salsa bites



## jkath (Dec 28, 2004)

Alice's Salsa Bites

11 oz. cream cheese
1/3 c. good salsa
2 eggs
1/2 c. shredded pepper jack cheese 
1 Tbsp chopped green onions
1 clove minced garlic
1/4 c. sour cream
2 Tbsp chopped cilantro

Preheat oven to 350. Whisk cream cheese in bowl till smooth, add salsa & eggs till well blended. Stir in cheddar. Add green onion & garlic. Mix well.
Generously spray a mini muffin pan w/oil. Fill each w/mixture. Bake 15-18 min till centers are firm. Remove & cool. Spread tops w/ sour cream. Sprinkle cilantro on top.


----------



## marmalady (Dec 28, 2004)

Ooooh, yum  and how great for NYE!


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks, jkath.  This recipe has been pasted into my appetizer files.  Also, how are you fairing with the weather in Southern California?  We got our first precip. this afternoon, a light rain with some snow.


----------



## jkath (Dec 28, 2004)

We had quite a storm start up last night - very very windy and pouring rain! It should go on for another day or two I think. Today at wal-mart I was looking at umbrellas and some nice folks, also looking, asked if I knew what the weather would be on Saturday. I said, "well, I'm hoping for rain"...they looked quite disappointed, & said they'd driven all the way from Iowa  just to see the Rose Bowl game!


----------



## chez suz (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks Jkath this looks like a good and fun recipe..I was wondering do they puff up when baked because of the egg in it...do they get golden?  Just want to know what to look for when making.
Thanks


----------



## jkath (Dec 30, 2004)

They puff a bit, and go down a bit - 
this is one of those "works all the time" recipes


----------



## chez suz (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks...I think I will make them tomorrow


----------



## norgeskog (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for this jkath, they sound great.


----------

